# dream tan



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

hi all is dream tan 1 and 2 banned by the ukbff, iam asking on here because i spend hours trying to ring ukbff hq yesterday and got no anwser, if it is banned what are the best tanning products i can use for the day of my show any help would be appreicated cheers:thumb:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm not 100% sure but i think it is banned mate.

Jan tanna seems popular


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

ste247 said:


> hi all is dream tan 1 and 2 banned by the ukbff, iam asking on here because i spend hours trying to ring ukbff hq yesterday and got no anwser, if it is banned what are the best tanning products i can use for the day of my show any help would be appreicated cheers:thumb:


Instant Tan has been banned for a while, but now they are actually in-forcing it.

Jan Tanna Mousse is the best for most I think, easier to apply than the Jan tana cream and much easier and less messy than Protan - IMO


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

This is what i had for my last show:

http://www.247bodybuilding.com/tanning.htm

the first pack is good as you get the glaze too, then just buy an extra bottle of mousse on its own. One bottle lasted me 4 coats. I think that was enough, but defo buy two just in case!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

any one tried the ultra 1 coat?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Never used it, might buy a bottle next time but dont fancy trying it at an important show, would have to try it at home first!


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> This is what i had for my last show:
> 
> http://www.247bodybuilding.com/tanning.htm
> 
> the first pack is good as you get the glaze too, then just buy an extra bottle of mousse on its own. One bottle lasted me 4 coats. I think that was enough, but defo buy two just in case!


 thanks m8 ill check the link out now, when did you start applying the first coat if you get four, did you put your first coat on like 2 days before the show or somit.......


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Guys what's the reason a tanning product could be banned?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

ste247 said:


> thanks m8 ill check the link out now, when did you start applying the first coat if you get four, did you put your first coat on like 2 days before the show or somit.......


Nah I did three the night before (40mins - 1hr drying time between coats) about 4.5 hours all in, then one last coat in the morning


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Rambo55 said:


> Guys what's the reason a tanning product could be banned?


The instant tan rubs off easy and is hard to get off fabrics such as curtains and carpet. Local organisers only make a tiny bit of money from shows and a lot were losing their deposits from venues due to the mess left behind. I love Dream Tan but fair play.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> Guys what's the reason a tanning product could be banned?


I was going to ask that 

Fair enough reason - thanks Magic.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Cheers for that info magic. Reps


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

SK-XO said:


> Cheers for that info magic. Reps


Its cool mate, just passing on what I have learned.

For what its worth, Pro tan is good, but takes ages to apply and is more difficult as its a spray and COVERS every thing lol. The Jana mousse is awesome!

If you are doing a UKBFF show, there is normally someone who does Jana in a proper spray booth/tent thing which is a great service.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Its cool mate, just passing on what I have learned.
> 
> For what its worth, Pro tan is good, but takes ages to apply and is more difficult as its a spray and COVERS every thing lol. The Jana mousse is awesome!
> 
> If you are doing a UKBFF show, there is normally someone who does Jana in a proper spray booth/tent thing which is a great service.


Ah, how did you apply it? did you just get someone to apply it for you? or did you get it professionally applied?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

SK-XO said:


> Ah, how did you apply it? did you just get someone to apply it for you? or did you get it professionally applied?


My GF did it for me the night before, then on the day DB did it for me (the lucky bastard) my GF has some pics on her Blackberry of that PMSL

The Jana Mousse comes with a applicator and as its mousse you can see where it goes on easily so you can make it nice and even.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> My GF did it for me the night before, then on the day DB did it for me (the lucky bastard) my GF has some pics on her Blackberry of that PMSL
> 
> The Jana Mousse comes with a applicator and as its mousse you can see where it goes on easily so you can make it nice and even.


Lmao get them uploaded.

Sounds good, i'll defo go for that stuff then. If the stuff was cheap I'd just use that instead of a sunbed :lol:


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Nah I did three the night before (40mins - 1hr drying time between coats) about 4.5 hours all in, then one last coat in the morning


 cheers so that kit you get for 40 quid should do should it, start applying tan 3 nights before 3 coats then 1 last coat on the day of the show is that correct, sorry if i sound like a dumb ass ive never used jan tana before so i wont to get it right lol, i dont want to end up orange like dale winton he he thanks for the help...


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

ste247 said:


> cheers so that kit you get for 40 quid should do should it, start applying tan 3 nights before 3 coats then 1 last coat on the day of the show is that correct, sorry if i sound like a dumb ass ive never used jan tana before so i wont to get it right lol, i dont want to end up orange like dale winton he he thanks for the help...


Three coats the night before the show then one the next morning..


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Three coats the night before the show then one the next morning..


 cheers dude will one bottle of that mouse do or will i need 2 do you think.......


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

ste247 said:


> cheers so that kit you get for 40 quid should do should it, start applying tan 3 nights before 3 coats then 1 last coat on the day of the show is that correct, sorry if i sound like a dumb ass ive never used jan tana before so i wont to get it right lol, i dont want to end up orange like dale winton he he thanks for the help...


Yeah for another 13 quid you get the srub which is ok, but the glaze is defo needed - just dont use too much!

I'd buy an additional bottle of mousse on its own too mate, just in case! You don't want to get half way through your last coat and run out!!! They keep for ages so it wont go to waste just use it next time!



SK-XO said:


> Three coats the night before the show then one the next morning..


Yes!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> My GF did it for me the night before, then on the day DB did it for me (the lucky bastard) my GF has some pics on her Blackberry of that PMSL


here..

not the best quality but i took this one on my phone :laugh:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Lmfao looks like hes fisting his @ss :lol: reps


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah for another 13 quid you get the srub which is ok, but the glaze is defo needed - just dont use too much!
> 
> I'd buy an additional bottle of mousse on its own too mate, just in case! You don't want to get half way through your last coat and run out!!! They keep for ages so it wont go to waste just use it next time!
> 
> Yes!


 did you but your jan tana of 24/7 bodybuiling did you, iam asking so i know if there legit or not cheers



MissBC said:


> here..
> 
> not the best quality but i took this one on my phone :laugh:


 ha ha


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Jeez, good job I'm not camping it up anymore by wearing a pink t-shirt in that picture


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Oh sh1t, thats a lovely pic, thanks BC......pmsl


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Oh sh1t, thats a lovely pic, thanks BC......pmsl


hope u didnt mind me posting it!! i saw you talking about them above and had it on my phone!!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Nah its cool


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

We should do a picture/quote - sure there will be some fun replys.


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Nah its cool


 hi its been a week or so since i posted on this thread, i got my jan tana tanning kit of that web site, it says that it washes off with soap and water, so dose that mean i dont wash off any resadue in between coats, or shall i shower after every coat cheers....


----------



## biglee32 (Jun 14, 2009)

Be good to see some stage shots of people using just jan tanna, im curious why the nabba guys use dream tan on top of it, cheers


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

MissBC said:


> here..
> 
> not the best quality but i took this one on my phone :laugh:


"Geez Baz,i know ive got to make the weight,but surely pulling cling-ons out wont help" :lol: :lol:


----------

